# My experience so far with Dark Ghost MK677 and the affects It’s had on Blood Glucose Levels



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Morning all I wanted to repeat what I've seen @swole troll say a number of times and that is to monitor your BG whilst running MK and share my experience so far as I find this drug is very person dependant as is most ime.

im currently day 40 of Dark Ghost MK and so far it's doing what I wanted.

Week 1. I started out with fasted BG of 4.1. 15mg (half tab), FBG up to 4.7, circa 350carbs, not much to report

Week 2. 22.5mg FBG 5.1 circa 350carbs, deeper sleep

Week 3 30mg FBD 5.4 circa 350carbs, shoulder injury + ham feeling a little better, improved sleep and skin looks better

Week 4 back down to 15mg carbs dropped to 200g and fats raised. BG down to 4.7

week 5 22.5mg BG 5.1 carbs still circa 200 with high fats same as above

in week 6 same as above. Now I've been using 1500-2000mg Berberine HCL throughout + cinnamon but only the herb in smoothies, protein etc. I have ordered Strom glycomax and hoping I can increase carbs a little and get back to 30mg

recovery has also been a noticeable improvement

I have another pot so probably 60-70 days worth at 30mg so a decent run if I can keep my BG at a decent level.

as mentioned above I didn't expect to grow into a monster it was more for recovery and sleep but have had the added benefit of injuries healing too and feel my skin is better. I'm hoping a decent run at 30mg will aid muscle growth to some degree and hold off fat a little but we shall see

as you can see fro the above MK affect BG quite some so if you are going to run it you need to monitor (I do it twice per week)


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

So not sure if any of you are interested but I'm now using 'strom glycomax'. I take one 7 times a day with every Meal and It's made a massive difference

as said above I f**ked with dosing from 15mg up to 30 and back down again to 15. Before the glycomax I was on circa 200 carbs 15mg MK and my FBG got up to 5.5

last week I got up to circa 300 carbs MK 22.5 and FBG down to 4.9. I've upped MK to 30mg this morning and will try to increase carbs slightly. Will measure Again Wednesday

glycomax has made a big difference compared to berberine alone


----------

